# CM9 vs. AOKP vs. Gummy



## Jabberwockish

I finally have some time to try something new on my D2G (i.e., I won't be in too bad a jam if I screw something up and render my phone unusable for a couple days), but I don't want to spend a lot of time switching back and forth between multiple ROMs, so I thought you kind folks might be able to help me choose one.

I've been following development of the "big three" ICS ROMs (CM9, AOKP, and Gummy-I am not interested in MIUI; I'd sooner use an actual iPhone), and it looks like all three have matured enough to meet my needs as a daily driver. I'd like to know more about the pros and cons of each, though, especially in comparison to each other.

So if you feel like chiming in, please tell me: Which is your favorite flavor of ICS, and why?


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

I've tried all 3. Of the two, I'd say Gummy and AOKP are superior to CM9 just for the fact they add more features to the base ROM and usually get all the improvements made to CM9 as well.

Gummy and AOKP are pretty similiar in my opinion (a number of users of Gummy claim that it's pretty damn fast); the big reason I use AOKP over Gummy is because AOKP's lockscreen options are a little more robust (I like having the ability to always have the slide unlock and having the ability to have the lockscreen delay work after you turn off the screen yourself...and the toggles are nice too).

However, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

BlueGrizzlies said:


> I've tried all 3. Of the two, I'd say Gummy and AOKP are superior to CM9 just for the fact they add more features to the base ROM and usually get all the improvements made to CM9 as well.
> 
> Gummy and AOKP are pretty similiar in my opinion (a number of users of Gummy claim that it's pretty damn fast); the big reason I use AOKP over Gummy is because AOKP's lockscreen options are a little more robust (I like having the ability to always have the slide unlock and having the ability to have the lockscreen delay work after you turn off the screen yourself...and the toggles are nice too).
> 
> However, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


I've been stuck on deciding also. I'll try Gummy.


----------



## ParkerNisbet1

BlueGrizzlies said:


> I've tried all 3. Of the two, I'd say Gummy and AOKP are superior to CM9 just for the fact they add more features to the base ROM and usually get all the improvements made to CM9 as well.
> 
> Gummy and AOKP are pretty similiar in my opinion (a number of users of Gummy claim that it's pretty damn fast); the big reason I use AOKP over Gummy is because AOKP's lockscreen options are a little more robust (I like having the ability to always have the slide unlock and having the ability to have the lockscreen delay work after you turn off the screen yourself...and the toggles are nice too).
> 
> However, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


I agree with BlueGrizzlies, that AOKP is better... But both are excellent roms right now so you can't really go wrong with either. I have flashed all four roms (including MIUI), but have stuck with AOKP.

Edit: Sorry I never added why. For me it seems to have a better battery life and a little more customizability than Gummy, along with the fact that it is very smooth and I have yet to find any glitches. I have only changed this rom slightly with a APN to allow MMS, but otherwise it is golden!


----------



## Cstryon

ParkerNisbet1 said:


> I agree with BlueGrizzlies, that AOKP is better... But both are excellent roms right now so you can't really go wrong with either. I have flashed all four roms (including MIUI), but have stuck with AOKP.
> 
> Edit: Sorry I never added why. For me it seems to have a better battery life and a little more customizability than Gummy, along with the fact that it is very smooth and I have yet to find any glitches. I have only changed this rom slightly with a APN to allow MMS, but otherwise it is golden!


What is an APN and how did you use that to get mms?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

Cstryon said:


> What is an APN and how did you use that to get mms?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Might be too much info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_Point_Name

And to quote the appropriate part:


> More specifically, the *Access Point Name* (APN) identifies an IP Packet Data Network (PDN), that a mobile data user wants to communicate with. In addition to identifying a PDN, an APN may also be used to define the type of service, (e.g. connection to wireless application protocol (WAP) server, multimedia messaging service (MMS)), that is provided by the PDN.


So essentially the APN identifies what services you can use on the network.


----------



## Cstryon

bikedude880 said:


> Might be too much info:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_Point_Name
> 
> And to quote the appropriate part:
> 
> So essentially the APN identifies what services you can use on the network.


Interesting

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ParkerNisbet1

Cstryon said:


> What is an APN and how did you use that to get mms?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Here is the website I used to create my APN... (http://www.jayceooi.com/2011/01/20/apn-settings-for-android-to-enable-internet-mms/) Search up your particular location and wireless provider and create the corresponding APN. For my phone, you can find APN settings in Settings > More... > Mobile Networks > Access Point Names
This may differ by phone (and rom running) but otherwise this should be all you need.


----------



## iamjackspost

Thanks for the info! I'm on gummy right now, and this fixed the mms problem.


----------



## ExodusC

After making the new APN as suggested (on AOKP) I can receive MMS just fine, but my sending is sporadic- someone has to MMS me first, then I can send while their message is downloading- at least that's how it seems to be working.


----------



## Cstryon

ExodusC said:


> After making the new APN as suggested (on AOKP) I can receive MMS just fine, but my sending is sporadic- someone has to MMS me first, then I can send while their message is downloading- at least that's how it seems to be working.


I'm on AOKP and I don't see an option for apn in mobile data. Mind telling me how you found it?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ParkerNisbet1

Cstryon said:


> I'm on AOKP and I don't see an option for apn in mobile data. Mind telling me how you found it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


For AOKP it is under the "More..." text field (right under "Data Usage")
More... > Mobile Networks > Access Point Names


----------



## Cstryon

ParkerNisbet1 said:


> For AOKP it is under the "More..." text field (right under "Data Usage")
> More... > Mobile Networks > Access Point Names










I don't have access point names under more...

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

Cstryon said:


> I don't have access point names under more...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Did you perchance miss a crucial step in finding the APN setting? I only ask because it exists in that location on /every/ build of ICS regardless of what device it is or who pushed the build. It's part of Android. Now after you click "more", click "mobile networks", then "access point names".

Voila.

(And I gotta ask, are actually running D2G builds on your D2G?)


----------



## Cstryon

bikedude880 said:


> Did you perchance miss a crucial step in finding the APN setting? I only ask because it exists in that location on /every/ build of ICS regardless of what device it is or who pushed the build. It's part of Android. Now after you click "more", click "mobile networks", then "access point names".
> 
> Voila.
> 
> (And I gotta ask, are actually running D2G builds on your D2G?)


I go to more, mobile networks, and have no option for access point names.
BUT, perhaps that is the difference. I am actually on a Droid 2. Not a global...

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

Cstryon said:


> I go to more, mobile networks, and have no option for access point names.
> BUT, perhaps that is the difference. I am actually on a Droid 2. Not a global...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Afaik, the D2 was not a GSM phone (D2 was CDMA). The Milestone 2, however...


----------



## Jabberwockish

bikedude880 said:


> Afaik, the D2 was not a GSM phone (D2 was CDMA). The Milestone 2, however...


Correct, D2 is CDMA only, so it isn't terribly surprising that it has no provision for defining APNs.

But that reminds me&#8230;why would an APN definition affect the ability of a D2G to send/receive MMS on Verizon's CDMA network?


----------



## x13thangelx

because for some annoying reason it doesnt automatically detect our apns even though the list is there and the information in it is correct


----------



## dabiscake

ParkerNisbet1 said:


> Here is the website I used to create my APN... (http://www.jayceooi....e-internet-mms/) Search up your particular location and wireless provider and create the corresponding APN. For my phone, you can find APN settings in Settings > More... > Mobile Networks > Access Point Names
> This may differ by phone (and rom running) but otherwise this should be all you need.


I haven't been able to get MMS to work. I used the settings in the link above or from this other post http://rootzwiki.com...-2nd-init-roms/. Agreed, that one was for DX users, but I think Verizon APN settings should be the same across, right? I have the APN settings spelled and setup correctly, enabled and selected, however SMS or MMS still fail to send out, either through the stock Messenger or Go SMS. I've cycled through my nandroids to try this across AOKP, Gummy and CM9 but so far no good... I know a lot of people are reporting the workaround as easy as adding the extra APN and done, but I'm wondering if there also failures out there or is it just me?
I probably wouldn't be able to use any of these ICS Roms if I wasn't texting through Google Voice almost exclusively, but the occasional international text still needs to go through Verizon, which I didn't realize wouldn't work until I tried only recently...

BTW, big shout out to Angel and BikeDude for their continuing legacy on these ICS Roms.. You guys rock this phone!


----------



## Jabberwockish

dabiscake said:


> BTW, big shout out to Angel and BikeDude for their continuing legacy on these ICS Roms.. You guys rock this phone!


Yes!


----------



## DroidBurgundy

so I gather general feeling is that AOKP and GUMMY are a better experience for our D2's than CM9.... but how about against the mighty CM7 ? I still use CM7 as a daily, due to using the camera so much, and netflix/hulu plus, but I am curious which of the available ICS roms here truly bests CM7with an ICS theme


----------



## ParkerNisbet1

dabiscake said:


> I haven't been able to get MMS to work. I used the settings in the link above or from this other post http://rootzwiki.com...-2nd-init-roms/. Agreed, that one was for DX users, but I think Verizon APN settings should be the same across, right? I have the APN settings spelled and setup correctly, enabled and selected, however SMS or MMS still fail to send out, either through the stock Messenger or Go SMS. I've cycled through my nandroids to try this across AOKP, Gummy and CM9 but so far no good... I know a lot of people are reporting the workaround as easy as adding the extra APN and done, but I'm wondering if there also failures out there or is it just me?
> I probably wouldn't be able to use any of these ICS Roms if I wasn't texting through Google Voice almost exclusively, but the occasional international text still needs to go through Verizon, which I didn't realize wouldn't work until I tried only recently...
> 
> BTW, big shout out to Angel and BikeDude for their continuing legacy on these ICS Roms.. You guys rock this phone!


Beyond rebooting your phone after setting up your APN I don't know what else to say. It works fine for me (a little spotty at times) but none the less lets me send MMS.


----------



## ParkerNisbet1

DroidBUrgundy said:


> so I gather general feeling is that AOKP and GUMMY are a better experience for our D2's than CM9.... but how about against the mighty CM7 ? I still use CM7 as a daily, due to using the camera so much, and netflix/hulu plus, but I am curious which of the available ICS roms here truly bests CM7with an ICS theme


Depends on what you want. I like the looks, feel, and performance of the ICS roms, but if you are going for stability and better support / mods... Cm7 all the way! Eventually all three will best cm7, but that is a little ways in the future.


----------



## dabiscake

ParkerNisbet1 said:


> Beyond rebooting your phone after setting up your APN I don't know what else to say. It works fine for me (a little spotty at times) but none the less lets me send MMS.


Thanks for your reply. One more thing, are you using stock Android Messaging app or 3rd party like Go SMS?


----------



## ParkerNisbet1

dabiscake said:


> Thanks for your reply. One more thing, are you using stock Android Messaging app or 3rd party like Go SMS?


Stock Android Messaging works fine for me... When deleting messages I tend to get force closes, but otherwise the stock SMS works fine... Although I haven't tried any third party stuff so I don't really know what would be better! As an addition, I use the "Swype" keyboard. MUCH better than the stock keyboard.


----------



## paintba11er89

Could someone post up screenshots of some of the differences between AOKP and Gummy? I'm running Gummy right now on a DX - works well, but I'm interested in what AOKP has to offer.


----------

